# FET in May anybody else in my shoes?



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just waiting for next period to start then I ring Hospital to collect DR drugs. I will be on buserilin for about 18 days then a scan then possible ET if any thaw. Keeping everything crossed! 

I have 4 frosties waiting for me,  I pray this is my turn.

Is anyone else due to start DR in the next 3-4 weeks? I will be starting on day 23 of my cycle. 

Any advice on FET would be greatly appreciated as I have only experience of a full ICSI cycle in November 07 which was BFN.

Many thanks 

Spinny1


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinny, im also having fet i hope to start in may am off to my review appoint this afternoon as i just had a BFN doing fet in feb 08.
we have used donated embryos as this is our only way we only have 2 frosties left so im keeping everything crossed. we had a failed attempt at ivf 3 years ago as it was found my eggs were naff.
the fet i just failed on wasnt that bad for me
i went on buserlin from day 1 of my cycle was scaned on day 21 lining wasnt thin enough so went back 3 days later linning was then 2.5 so started on progynova for  19 days had another scan lining wasnt thick enough at 7.2 went back 3 days later lining was 8.5 had et 4 days later 3 had to be thhawed as i didnt survive  then carried on with progynova and started pessaries.
had af pains all the way from et had sore veiny boobs the lot (dont normally have af pains) started testing on 9dpt BFN all the way till otd wich was 15dpt still BFN clinic then told me to restes 19dpt as had no af still BFN af came 22dpt.

hope all goes well for you suexx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for reply Sue,

Hope this is the one for you too.

Keep me updated on your TX.

Spinny1

xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinny, went to the clinic and they said i can start on day 1 of next cycle which is approx 6th aprilxx yipeex how you doingxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Yeah not bad, just waiting for my period to start then I can ring hospital as I have PCOS I have a long cycle so should be ringing them in about 14 days at the most.  So propably start DR about the 22nd April or there abouts because I have to start day 23 of Cycle.

Just counting down the days now can't wait to start.

Thanks for reply

Keep me updated please

Spinny1 xxxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinny,
im on same protocol as last time starting on day 1 of my cycle


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi there
mind if i join you? May be a bit behind you.....
Due to have decapeptyl on day 21 of next period which should come in about 2 weeks. then oestogen for 2 weeks when period after that starts.....make sense!?
just had failed icsi which i found pretty gutting, but have 3x 7-8 cells embies in freezer. Praying just one survives the thaw - none did last time and the embryologist has warned me that it might mean these wont either :-(
Still....determined to try and be more positive this time
good luck to us all!
cazx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya caz and welcomexx
im not due af till 6th april when ill start d/r and ill be on a log protocol.
sorry your icsi failed its so unfair isnt it.
i only have 2 frosties and i havent got a clue what grade or cells they are as they are donated.
the last ones were 6cell and a five cell.
im keeping everthing crossed as theses are the only 2 i have and its such a long waiting list.
we deserve some luck i think so wishes to us allxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Caz,  

It would be lovely for you to join us. So sorry your TX didn't work! 

I too had failed ICSI in Nov 07 wishing us all better luck this time.

I am not sure whether my embies are one day or two day old the day the embryologist rang me was the day after EC and she said they would freeze them that day do you think they were 1 or 2 day old? Sorry if it sounds a silly question but I am really not sure! 

Spinny1
xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Sue,  

How are you today?

Look like I will be a bit behind you. My treatment probably starts 3rd weeks in April. DR anyway.
Have they said how long you will be on buserilin?

Spinny1
xxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya spinny talking to you on 2 threads lol.
im on a long protocol again  last time i was on buserlin for 45 days cause womb lining wasnt playing ball.
i start on day 1 of cycle and have d/r scan on day 21 and see how lining isxxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

mmmmmm spinny, think I'd say 1 day  - ish! But not really sure myself!
Good luck to all of us - sounds like we are having treatment at roughly the same time. Which will be great to have pals

All the best to all!
Cazx


----------

